
'We can't defend ourselves against the NSA' | Germany | DW.DE | 26.10.2013 - SoftwarePatent
http://www.dw.de/we-cant-defend-ourselves-against-the-nsa/a-17184525
======
junto
Europe should close the current open doors. We now know what we always
suspected, which is that the US only has its own interests at heart, and ours
when it suits them.

My fear is that we close the doors and sooner rather than later we get hit by
another Madrid and London attack, and the US turns around and says, "we could
have told you that if you'd given us unfettered access to all of your
communications".

My worst fear is that the US backs such an attack as a false flag op, just to
prove the point.

